# Sydney - 23rd/24th Feb



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

For any Sydneysiders that are not off to SWR this weekend is there any interest in either Sat or Sun morning trip at Long Reef or Cloey, my preference would be Cloey but would be swayed by the majority (depends on where people are coming from)


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Lloyd, a few of us will be having a session at Norah Head. Just waiting for the weather report to decide on Saturday or Sunday


----------

